# Drywall Ceiling Grid Only



## _bma_ (Aug 12, 2014)

Good day to everyone,

I have a first time inquiry from a General Contractor. They are asking me to price the drywall grid work only on a project. I generally feel like my drywall ceiling pricing is slightly heavy but we still get awarded work.

I can divide out all materials and labor but I was curious if anyone had a standard square foot number they plugged in for this work with no drywall hanging/finishing. 

This particular project has been awarded out and the framing company did not pick up any of the framing for these as they are wood framers but they did pick up the drywall hang/finish. The GC wants us to pick this up but I wanted to know where most people come in at on this.

Thanks


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

500 to 700 sq ft per man day depending on difficulty, and 350 for hospitals.


----------

